# Nest front ideas



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all, looking for some help with the nest fronts. Any ideas or suggestions? I am trying to find my inner shady bug, but it is a struggle. Can you help me think this through before I pound out a bunch of these?

Nest Front Video


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

Lots of different ideas in your video. I think the simple free floating door with the dowel as the stop would be what i would choose.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you have got your shadybug on. Nice job on the boxes. I would use the cabinet latch then you could just grab the edge of the door to pull it open. I would put a plastic or metal washer under the door over the dowel so the door is floating on the washer, this will create less drag on the door and alow it to open easier. Nice boxes I would go with that design. No lip on front of box is good so you can just scrape the droppings out the door and into a container. Nice job Shady Jr.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the input. I have been out of town but will pound these out Saturday. I will most likely do a few of each to see which I prefer. I almost think not using a hinge at all and going with the clips on both sided would be good. I might try a few that way as well. After they are paired just taking the fronts off. 

I think a 1/4 piece of 1/2" pvc may work for a washer.


----------

